# New on FF as well as IVF



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi everyone

After a number of google searches for my questions and fears regarding IVF that kept getting me to this site, I decided to join.  
This is my first experience with IVF after TTC for 6 years. Diagnosed with PCOS, still couldn't get pregnant with Clomid. After 2 years of various blood tests, scans and treatments I'm finally here.
I am quite scared and anxious about the procedure rather than the result. Don't know whether that is normal or not. Was shaking like a leaf (in nurses' words  ) when i had my mock embryo transfer.
Hopefully I'll be able to alleviate my fears and help those (if any) who are equally scared like me.
Going to make a signature now like everyone else here. 

Cheers 
Alpa


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Alpa!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

What you are feeling is totally normal. When I had IVF I was equally scared. I posted on here the day before the egg collection because I had really worked myself up into a panic. The lovely ladies here reassured me and said it wasn´t as bad as I thought it was going to be, and they were right. I remember the anesthetic and starting to count, the next thing I remember was coming round afterwards! I think I was quite high from the anesthetic, because I remember saying that I couldn´t wait to go through it all again! I do have a needle phobia but my husband was really sweet and did all my injections for me. I just looked at the tv to take my mind off it! I did suffer a bit with mood swings, but it wan´t too bad. Overall I found the emotional side more difficult to deal with than the physical side of treatment. But you don´t really know what you are getting yourself into, so it is bound to make you anxious.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!!                 

Sue


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you Sue for the welcome..
I am glad to know that I'm not the only overly scared creature out there..  
I've got a really low pain threshold.. 
Emotionally I'm not that much affected till now though I do have my mood swings.. One thing that helps is that I know no matter what happens my DH will be there for me.. be it anything..
I've till now avoided taking either pills or injections unless absolutely necessary but now i'm looking forward to all the anesthetics.. It was the first time that I'd ever been sedated and the nurse scared me because she couldn't find a vein large enough and what she found she reckoned there would be a lot of blood splaying everywhere.. Well all i did was look away and close my eyes tightly.. ultimately it really wasn't that bad as she had made it out to be.. i'm thankful to her actually.. next time i won't be so scared (hopefully, fingers crossed).
Alpa


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm scared to. I don't like pain for one thing, tho I have had an op this year( my 1st) so I'm abit more used to needles etc. But still feel like it's just me on my own, even though my bf is with me, its all about me isn't it. I have to go through all the emotions the pain etc.  I hope that makes sense, I do want to go through with it and everything but it's just so scary!


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

I know what you mean Rosie... i've been shaking all over the place in fear.. i'm hoping i'll do better now.. at one moment i'm looking forward to the scan i have this Monday and the other moment I'm scared stiff..

Yes if you look at it this way it is all about is- the injections and stuff..

But yesterday I was talking to my husband and there is one thing that i realized.. he may not be as involved in this physically and may not say anything but its equally emotional for him.. at least for my husband it is.. i'm really blessed that way..

More later..


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck with your scan. I suppose we should take each day as it comes, but it's so hard. My bf isn't quite as emotional, I know if we do have a baby he will be a great dad but he doesn't show emotions. If that makes sense. I'm prob to much the other way.


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Rosie..

I know its hard.. My DH is looking for different ways to take my mind off this.. I tried to tell him that shopping would help me and my wardrobe quite a bit  but that is one way he refuses to listen to and take  He will give in eventually... 

You know since your bf isn't quite emotional and you being overly emotional, you two actually complete and balance each other.. And isn't being together 10 years just one of the small proofs of that.. 

And then you have me to talk to whenever you want.. If you even want to take out your anger, I'm here to listen.. so don't worry sweetie, you'll always have a friend..

If you want to send me messages instead of talking here, you can also add me to your buddy list.. go to my profile and then add to buddy list..

Don't feel alone.. ask me anything you want to know and i'll try and help if i can.. and do talk to your clinic regarding sedation..

Take care and keep writing..


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi again, Thanks very much for your reply. If you want to talk to me about anything to, we can help each other  .. I find sometimes just writing it down can help, it's worse if things just bulid up inside of you. But knowing your talking to someone who knows excatly how you feel makes the difference as well. If that makes sense lol.  Got to warn you I sometimes ramble on abit.lol I know what I want to say but it doesn't always make sense when I type or say it.lol
I think shopping is a good idea for taking your mind off it, I might suggest it to my bf  
I never thought about the fact that we are different emotionally might be a good thing, I suppose they do say opposites attract. 
I've just been looking at the calendar I've got an appointment  on the 21st of this month, to see them about what way the doctor thinks I should go, but before then I need to have started my period and gone for a blood test, it's worrying me it won't happen in time, especially as my last period was late! I know theres nothing anyone can do but I just had to write it down. It's just the waiting. I'm trying to do things but then it comes back into my head.  I keep trying to remind myself to take each day as it comes


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Rosie

Sorry this will be a short one.. I just came back from my first scan after i started stimming.. the results are ok but we're hoping that they'll be better by the next scan which is on 7th sep.

You know it took us almost 2 years of treatments and pills and stuff before we reached this stage.. so don't worry, my period never did what it was expected to do but it all turns out ok..

More later

Take care

Alpa


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi alfa 

Welcome to ff, hope your treatment is going well  just wanted to give u some hope !! 
We have a pretty similar ( didnt have clomid tho)I have Pcos and after 2 years of test I was told my tubes were blocked aswell as the Pcos and Ivf was the only option .
I have just completed my first round of Ivf and I'm currently 7 weeks pregnant  hope u have the same result Hun xxxxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Helen

Your situation does look similar to mine.. even i have pcos...

Its heartening to know that u r 7 weeks pregnant..   

I had my first scan today and there were only 3 follicles above 10mm.. there were 10 other follicles but smaller in size.. the nurses are hopeful that i will soon have big enough follies..   

What was your experience like?

Alpa


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a ok time , ec was no where near as bad as i was expecting  had ten eggs collected, 8 fertilised all went to blast . Had 2x 4aa back and all the other 6 were good enough for freezing so really couldn't have asked for a better result (was worried that the quaity of my eggs was going to be bad due to the Pcos). I did get ohss about 6 days after transfer tho caused by the pregnancy hormones so I have been really ill. The Pcos makes u a high risk of ohss. All worth it tho. Still not completely well be much better. Got another scan tomorrow to check my ovaries have gone down, praying they have .
U sound like u are progressing well Hun . My clinic said it's better to get 10 eggs than 20+ slow and steady growth is good less likely you will get ill and have your cycle cancelled .
U feeling ok about it all xx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Physically, I had a rough time with my Mock ET.. they cancelled one and had to have it under sedation on another day.. i think besides that the rest has been pretty bearable.. i have a very low pain threshold.. the nurse today assured me that i will have both EC and ET under sedation.. EC hopefully under deep sedation.. my second scan is on wednesday.. i hoping to have much bigger follicles then.. 

Emotionally, i think i'm ok till now.. i'm too involved with the process to think about the result at the moment.. its just one step at a time.. i start worrying about the result after my ET.. 

My husband feels that since i have mood swings pretty much all the time even before the ivf, now after taking the ivf meds i've become more normal .. i almost bashed him up for this observation of his..  

Do let me know how your scan goes tomorrow..  

Oh another thing - if i start feeling ill after 5-7 of my transfer, should i assume i'm pregnant


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

I know it can be very stressful Hun, I think the stress of worry was much worse than the treatment it self , mind u I'm such a stresshead I google eveything and get myself in a right state!! Dp is always giving me a row for it lol.

Lol at dh bet you weren't amused. My dp did say at the clinic that he prob wouldnt tell the difference if the moods were from the meds or if I was being my normal self the git lol 

I has sedation for ec and I can say I was awake the whole time but the woman before me was completely out with the same dose. Think everyone is different, when your having it done if ur in pain they will top u up as they go through the ec. You'll be fine Hun honestly I'm the biggest baby and it was a bit of discomfort at worst 

Yes if u get ohss after et then it can be a good sign that there could be a pregnancy. Also if u had it mildly anyway after ec if it gets increasing worse think that is a good sign too xxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Helen

Sorry I didn't reply earlier.

Thank god.. i thought i was the only idiot googling everything and getting myself into a knot..

I hope i'm knocked out for the EC too.. i don't want to be awake.. i'm too chicken.. my ec most probably be on 12th Sep considering everything else goes well.. I just came back from my second scan and they have reduced my dosage.. they said they don't want lots of small follicles but a few big ones hence they were reducing my dosage.. i have atleast 2 follies around 15- 16mm at the moment..

How are you doing? Even if I don't write back, you do keep me updated on your pregnancy.. good news is always welcome..

Take care

Alpa


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Hun,

Glad to hear ur clinic is looking after u well , I had to have my stimms dose lowered half way through 
Well fingers crossed for the 12th then  hopeful everything will go smoothly and u won't have to wait any longer than that !! 

Yea scan went well baby is still doing good . My ovaries are still huge so got to go back again next Tuesday for them to check them again , I don't mind tho I get to check if everything is ok with the baby more lol 

Keep me updated , when is ur next scan ? Xx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Helen

Went for another scan today.. 16 follies ready to be retrieved.. EC on 12th morning.. 

I am really glad to know about your scan.. do you know if the baby is a boy or a girl?

Am a little nervous particularly at the thought of the 6 pessaries that i have to insert every night.. how did you manage?

Cheers

Alpa


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Alpa,

Oh that's a good number of eggs  Hope ur not to worried about ec . You will be fine is over before u know it 
No don't know the sex of the baby yet , got to wait till about 20 weeks to find that out so its a while yet  I will be finding out tho .

God 6 !!! I only have to do 3 and they are spread out over the day . One at 7 then at 1 and then at 7 . It's is a pain but so worth the hassle if it keeps the little one safe 

Wishing u loads of luck for Monday  what time is your ec I'll be thinking of u  make sure u take time to recover after it xxxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Helen - a quick question - i seem to have an injection free day on Sunday.. i'll be injecting Pregnyl last tomorrow night.. was that the case for you too?? or should i contact the clinic and ask if they got the day wrong.. and i'm supposed to inject Pregnyl on Sunday instead..

Oh and also my EC is at 10.15am in the morning..

Alpa


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

No Hun thats right , u do the trigger about 36hrs before ec so u will have Sunday as a drug free day  it does feel weird as it's like u have forgotten something lol xx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Helen, all the best for your scan tomorrow.. Let me know how it goes..

I had my EC today.. only 7 eggs could be retrieved.. there were 2 more follies but the doctor couldn't reach them or see them properly and that effort to reach them was causing me a lot of pain.. so he decided to let them be.. because whenever he tried to get close to them to see, the scanner pushed them even higher up..

Don't know how 7 would fare.. but we have ICSI instead of IVF, so i know some would be fertilized for sure.. but will they grow properly after that, I'm just keeping my fingers crossed..

Though I've been assured that the eggs they got were very beautiful.. 

 to you..

Alpa


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh Congrats on the 7 eggs Hun, i only had ten  I'm sure your perfect little baby is waiting to be put back  I had ivf icsi split just incase there was no fertilisation , turned out the ivf ones were the best anyway. Hope u had a good call today from ur clinic . 
How did u find the ec Hope u are recovering well. I was quite sore for a good few days after so make sure u relax 

Scan went well thanks , looking soooo much more like a little baby  got little legs and arms forming. Xxxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Helen.. my clinic will call tomorrow.. i'm holding tight all the hope i have..

I'm still sore from the EC.. not feeling too good.. husband is waiting hand and foot on me..  

How many days were you exactly sore for?? How did you have your ET then? I caught a massive cold yesterday after EC.. before EC i was completely alright.. 

Oh another question- after ET you are supposed to be laying down on the bed for atleast an hr.. how did you manage not to wee/ pee/ urinate?? how did you keep it all in? 

I wish i could see the scans of your baby too.. but i don't think they have the facility of attaching them here, do they??


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

To be honest Hun I was sore for about 6 days felt awful , couldn't even walk without being in quite a lot of discomfort . It will ease up tho . Mind u almost as soon as was coming better I got Ohss lol so been Ill for awhile. Got my fingers crossed u don't get Ohss it is a complete nightmare .

Regarding et I am really bad at holding my pee in lol honestly went there with a full bladder and my consultant said dont make myself uncomfortable and to let some out and keep a bit in. Think I must have kept a tiny bit in lol and my et went complete fine no pain and really smooth  they had me lay for 10 mins and then I could go for a pee. Think if they had made my lay there for a hour and not let me pee it would have been a nightmare .

Good luck for ur call tomorrow , fingers crossed for great numbers . Xxxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Heleeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnn, I got the call today from the clinic

6 out of 7 fertilized.. 5 going strong.. but 2 are clear front runners.. i'll be having a day 3 transfer that is tomorrow.. did you too have a day 3 transfer..

Am very happy     and all this only because i heard that two are doing well and the other three aren't two bad either..   

More later

Ciao..


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Hun ,
No I had a 5 day blast transfer that was because there were 5 that were pretty much the same and they couldn't choose at day 3 . My clinic said if there had been 2 that were clearly the best at day 3 they would have done it then.
I know the feeling Hun the relief when they tell u your eggs are doing well is awesome isn't it  
So happy for u sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

oO.. everyone that i know who got a bfp had a day 5 transfer.. suddenly feeling a lot less happy..


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh Hun please Don't be disheartened , my clinic said they only go to day 5 if they can't decide the 2 best on day 3 . I think there have been lots of ladies on here that have had there bfp from a 3 day transfer  I'm sure your beautiful embies would make it to blast but your clinic doesn't want to wait as they can see they are clearly the best now  if u feel really worried when u speak to the clinic tomorrow tell them ur concerns , I'm sure he will say the same as me Hun. Please try not to worry xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Hun 
Just wanted to say huge good luck for et tomorrow  ( hope I've got the day right ) don't worry about the day3 thing, most probably those lovely strong embies would have made it to day 5 anyway . Sending u loads of baby dust Hun  xxxxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Helen.. I had my ET today.. had one near perfect embie transferred.. I'm feeling kinda out of it.. the fact that I now have an embie inside me waiting to implant hasn't sunk in yet.. but I'm now officially PUPO  
Oh btw I'm already tired of lying down


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats congrats congrats Hun  what date did they give u as ur otd  I know it does feel strange to think there is so much goin on inside u   
Make sure u take it easy and let dp spoil u rotten . As for the laying Down bit I was so Ill with Ohss the only thing I wanted to do was lay down so I was glad of the rest lol. 
All the boredom of laying down will soon be worth it I'm sure  got a good feeling about u that it's going to be positive   xxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

My OTD is 30th Sep.. and hun if I get pregnant, I'll take u out for dinner


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol I'll hold u to that  really all the luck in the world !! Any worries u have on your 2ww just drop me a 
message k . The waiting is the worse bit honestly a bloody killer but really worth it  xx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well Helen, I've realized something- Resting is really really tiring. Î think I have a back ache from all the bed rest I've been taking..
I do have a question though- - I'm having trouble just sitting up after lying down.. it sends shooting pains up my chest and I feel like throwing up all the time.. today is just 2nd day after my transfer.. does it keep hurting after ET..


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi alfa, 

It'll so worth it in the end Hun  well I was still sore more than a week after . Really uncomfortable to walk . And as soon as I started to feel better I got Ohss and was really bad again so mine went on for about 3-4 weeks all together really !  Sorry I don't have a better story to tell lol . Still not right now but think I might have a uti so going to the out of hours gp once I finish work . If u don't develop Ohss u should be much better after a week and a half I'd say . How u feeling about it all  Hope ur staying positive Hun got a good feeling about u that it's going to work  I just know it xx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Helen.. thanks sweetie.. I actually looked up pics of blastocysts and hatching blasties and showed them all to my little one so that he/ she knew what to do next..  
I don't know if I have indigestion or whether its just a side effect from the progesterone.. I also feel quite breathless.. anyway the clinic is going to call on Monday to tell us if any of the embies were frozen.. I think I'll ask them then..
Enough about me.. how have you been doing.. it just doesn't end does it? Now its UTI   I wonder when we'll get the glow that pregnant women get.. at the moment I look like a vagabond and I guess I feel like one too though can't be sure since no experience  
Take care


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol I am looking not my best at the moment , they do say the first 12 weeks is the worst so let's hope hey,
Oh the progesterone is the worst Hun , still making me constipated it's horrible stuff can't wait to be off it. Even tho I know it's so important it is horrible stuff xx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Helen, I've almost gained a little more than a kilo, am breathless, have chest pains, the area above the belly button hurts, it hurts if I take a deep breath and the only comfortable position for me is a half raised one.. I've not slept in the past 2 days.. finally took a paracetamol today and it helped with minor aches and pains but the pain around the chest area remains.. I'm a little bloated too and can't stand straight because it tightly stretches the area above my  belly button which then hurts.. should I be worried  

What did your out of hrs gp tell you yesterday?


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like u have got Ohss Hun!! Ring ur clinic and tell them all ur symptoms , they should bring u in to scan u . Make sure that u are drinking loads and loads at least 4 litres I would say , sports drinks are ment to be good and milk . Make sure u ring ur clinic tho Hun . Let me know what they say xxxx
P.s hope u feel a bit better soon xx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Helen, 4 ltrs is physically impossible for me.. I'll be happy if I can manage just 2..

I'll have to ring the clinic first thing tomorrow morning.. which med is causing ohss, since its a little early for me to be pregnant..

I hope it doesn't affect my chances of getting pregnant..

Anyway u did not tell me if u r feeling any better


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

U can just get it after ec anyway love doesn't just have to be because u are pregnant , even if it is a sign that there could be a pregnancy , I think after ec the follicles fill back up with fluid and just get really big, if u have put on a good bit of weight in a short space of time and u and really bloated and finding it difficult to stand up straight because of it , it's because the fluid is leaking in to your stomach . Sounds Nice doesn't it !! It can be really serious so make sure u ring ur clinic , haven't they got a out of hours number ? 
Yes I am ok thanks for asking , had antibiotics so hopefully it will clear the uti in a few days. In a bit of discomfort but not to bad xxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

As per your suggestion I have increased my intake of water and have been peeing copious amounts every 15 min now .. and to tell you the truth the severity of all my symptoms has decreased though I'm still finding it a little difficult to stand straight.. 
I think I'll put off calling the clinic a little longer and see what happens.. but they are still getting a call from me tomorrow morning at 8.30am.. tomorrow I'll also come to know if I'll have any frozen embies or not


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad u are feeling a little better , Im sure when u speak to ur clinic tomorrow u will feel better they will be able to give u lots of good advice  this process is so bloody hard isn't it !! Just hoping u get ur bfp so all this will be worth it  I'm sure u will . Good luck for the result of whether u got some eggs to be frozen . Xxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

The clinic rang to tell me that there are no frosties for me.. this little one inside is my only hope..

Also the nurse reckons that I have a chest infection.. going to see the gp tomorrow..

Feeling really really low


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't worry to much about no frosties Hun , u got the best one inside u just implanting as we speak 
To be honest with all ur other symptoms eg the weight gain I wouldnt have thought it was a chest Infection mind u I'm sure they know what there taking about . Bet your glad it's not turned out to be Ohss . Wouldn't  wish it on anyone xx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Helen.. I went to my gp today.. he asked a lot of questions.. checked to see if my legs were swollen or not.. anyway he too decided that I might have an infection.. so I'm on penicillin now..

Anyway I was feeling much better today even before going to the doctor.. still very tired though..

How are you doing?   to you..


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad u have some answers about why u have been feeling so ill And that your feeling alot better  
I'm ok thanks Hun still having lots of cramping which is driving me mental , but just got to except  that there's alot going on inside at the moment so it's bound to have some affect  
So how many days in to your 2ww are u ?? On my phone so hard for me to look back  is it going fast so far or do u think it's dragging xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi alfa ,
How u feeling  Ok I hope  has ur chest infection cleared up ??
Only 8 days to go Hun !!!!! Hope it's going fast for u . So are u going to wait it out till otd or are u going to test early lol xxx


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Helen

Chest infection is on its way out .. I'm feeling much much better.. even my weight has gone down by a few grams 

When DH is at home time seems to fly otherwise it sometimes drags a little.. I'm entering the crucial phasewhere the AF starts making an appearance.. I'm praying hard everyday.. and I'm going to hold out till the OTD.. haven't felt the lure of the HPT at the moment though I might fall for it in a few days time.. can't say at the moment..

What happened with you? Did you test early or did you wait?


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

I tested 8dp my 5dt , couldn't wait any longer and my consultant said that I could cause I had been so ill that it would probably be positive if it was going to be . Cause I had been so ill with Ohss I kind of had a idea that I was . 
I have really got everything crossed for ur bfp . Roll on the 30th I'm counting down the days  xx
     xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies  

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site .

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves.  It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in the chit chat areas, join in so you can stay in contact or if you are having treatment in the near future then look in the cycle buddies board.  Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side.

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust         

Sue


----------

